
Ten Years Later, Napster is Dead and Digital Music is Thriving Regardless - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ten_years_later_napster_is_dead_and_digital_music.php#.TtgaN713h4M.hackernews
======
rman666
Not true! I just saw 'The Napster' in 'The Italian Job' on TV last night.
Alive and well!

